# I met an in-your-face closet FA... ack!



## sweet&fat (Dec 23, 2007)

I went on a date last night with a guy who I met on a non BBW-specific dating site. Over drinks I mentioned that I found it a bit odd that he listed on his profile that he likes women who are "in shape" yet was obviously interested in me, who is definitely not that by conventional standards. His response- he either likes very thin, petite women, or big ones. I believe he called himself an "ass man." Nice. Not being a wilting lily, I asked him outright if he dates thin and fat women or if he just dates the thin ones and secretly lusts for/ has sex with the fat ones. He actually said YES, he has sex with big women but would never have one as his girlfriend! To my face! I asked him why he told me he was looking for a girlfriend if this was the case, and he said that was his way of getting me to meet him in person and I should just relax and have fun. I told him to do all the fat women in NYC a favor and go fuck himself. Did he really think that he was in any way appealing to me after saying all that?

He's obviously not a quality person and I'm glad he was honest for my own sake, but I was thoroughly shocked. Has anyone else ever encountered a guy who was so upfront/open about being a "closeted" FA?


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Dec 23, 2007)

Sometimes I hear about men like this and wonder if they are truly FAs or do they just get off on the idea of being with someone big because it's taboo and are possibly fueled by the thinking that any fat or plus-sized woman would be eager in bed far more than someone thin because they feel they can't get anyone better.

It's hard to say but I am thinking some of the, what I will call, "Fat-fuckers" fall into this category.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 23, 2007)

Obviously this is the type of asshole who thought you were going to "settle" and just take the abuse, because, you know, a fat girl can't do any better. 

Good to know you've helped clear of that misconception.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 23, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> ..you know, a fat girl can't do any better.



I actually far prefer the variation on that attitude. "A fat girl should be grateful..." You know, they're doing a community service - who are we to question charity when presented. 

Ugh... I hate people sometimes.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 23, 2007)

lol your screen name is 'sweet&fat'

and then you're like "i told him to go fuck himself." lol priceless 

he deserved it tho. men are lame.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 23, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> lol your screen name is 'sweet&fat'
> 
> and then you're like "i told him to go fuck himself." lol priceless
> 
> he deserved it tho. men are lame.



That's right- I'm sugar until you cross me, and then it's on! lol!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 23, 2007)

cor blimey...that's pretty balls out, S&F! Good for you for how you handled it.



Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Sometimes I hear about men like this and wonder if they are truly FAs or do they just get off on the idea of being with someone big because it's taboo and are possibly fueled by the thinking that any fat or plus-sized woman would be eager in bed far more than someone thin because they feel they can't get anyone better.
> It's hard to say but I am thinking some of the, what I will call, "Fat-fuckers" fall into this category.



My feeling is that those kinda dudes don't bother going this far--esp so much with personal ads. This guy might be thinking fat girls are easy ("just relax and have fun"? hello) but he wouldn't go this far if he didn't have a woodie about fatgirlin. Also, absolutely I have met a few of these dudes and they all seem to be 1) so into fat girls they can't think straight while 2) so closeted they don't see the closet, so that the way they talk sounds like what S&F is saying.


----------



## Observer (Dec 23, 2007)

A poor guy like that is not a closet FA - he's not an admiring anything. He's a confused child still trying to sort out his sexual and romantic preferences, unfortunately at the expense of potentially vulnerable BBWs. 

You were right to tell him to get lost. Hopefully you had your own transportation home. Someday he may learn how to properly treasure women who are worth their weight in gold.

And, to answer your question: no, not all men who date BBWs are this immature. But some unfortunately are. If you are going to date a person it helps to screen them in key areas, including prior dating experience and commitment ability. I personally think a group date in a public venue is a good icebreaker - if he doesn't want to be seen with you in the company of others you know to be suspicious.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 23, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I actually far prefer the variation on that attitude. "A fat girl should be grateful..." You know, they're doing a community service - who are we to question charity when presented.
> 
> Ugh... I hate people sometimes.



Or how about..when you suggest actually going OUT on a date instead of "staying in and watching movies" -secret code for "lets stay in and screw"..you get the response "Umm..haven't you noticed that guys never want to go OUT with you?? I'd love to come over and hang out, but I don't really feel like going out anywhere"


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 23, 2007)

Observer said:


> You were right to tell him to get lost. Hopefully you had your own transportation home. Someday he may learn how to properly treasure women who are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> And, to answer your question: no, not all men who date BBWs are this immature. But some unfortunately are. If you are going to date a person it helps to screen them in key areas, including prior dating experience and commitment ability. I personally think a group date in a public venue is a good icebreaker - if he doesn't want to be seen with you in the company of others you know to be suspicious.



My question wasn't if all men who date BBWs are that immature- I know that's not the case. My question was if others had experienced such crazy, in-your-face behavior from an obviously "closeted" FA. You'd think it would behoove them to be a bit more clever about it.

And the drinks were the screening process... that's the beauty of Manhattan. A drink, and in a flash you're gone, on the subway or in a cab.


----------



## Observer (Dec 23, 2007)

Ahh the wonders of New York City - the concrete labyrinth I've visited once in my 65+ years.

I admit to a negative bias. I was dazzled by its soaring buildings and curb to curb taxis five cars deep at fourway intersections for three days and have never desired to visit again. I've heard others from slower communities make similar comments about the urban sprawl that's Los Angeles, but I truly felt boxed in there. 

You seem like a delightful enough individual - I hope you find someone worthy of your charms. And I'm glad you made use of the Big City's escape hatches this time around.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Dec 23, 2007)

As a card-carrying tree hugger, I periodically make it a point to read the books and blogs of articulate conservatives (I avoid screamers) on the principle of knowing thy enemy. While reading PJ O'Rourke, therefore, I came across an essay of his recalling a time in the 1960s, when he was admittedly doing every drug he could find: "...we were on a binge by any definition. We certainly were by the time Joe threw his marijuana at a hippie. It made him sensitive to smoke the stuff, he said, and he couldn't bear the thought of that. Then he went off to f*** a fat girl to get diet pills so we could stay awake and drink more." (From "Age and Guile Beat Youth, Innocence, and a Bad Haircut," (c) 1996 Grove/Atlantic)


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 23, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I actually far prefer the variation on that attitude. "A fat girl should be grateful..." You know, they're doing a community service - who are we to question charity when presented.
> 
> Ugh... I hate people sometimes.




This pretty much sums it up. 

I think almost any single bbw has dealt with this crap at some time or another. There are some guys that feel that we should be grateful that they gave us the time of day. I love putting guys like these in their place. 

It's to bad you had to go through that.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey sweet&fat.

You were brave to look the beast and the eye and stare it down! Be proud that you had enough sense to follow your instinct and sniff this one out before you wasted any more time on it. And that you stood up for all fat girls! Way to go!

Plus, let's not mention what a booby-trap he had laid out. Assuming he contacted you and had found out at some point that you are a BBW, to go ahead and say he's looking for a girlfriend just to get you out (and presumably in bed, because, let's face it, how would you be able to resist him once you saw him...), and THEN disclose that he misrepresented himself on purpose! Gah! Turd!

TO answer your question, I suspect I've dated a few closeted FAs, but I've never brought up the issue. If I had, I would've saved myself a lot of irritation and hurt. Lessons learned. The very few dates I've been on in the last couple of years, I've made it clear that I only date men who are not embarrassed by their preference for or acceptance of fat.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 24, 2007)

It's not always easy being an FA, especially if you happen to be a shallow person only seeking the approval of your frat buddies or whathaveyou. When this type of shallowness and FAness collide, the above situation occurs.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> if you happen to be a shallow person only seeking the approval of your frat buddies or whathaveyou.



To be fair, he wasn't _only_ seeking the approval of his rhetorical frat buddies or whathaveyou. He was _also_ seeking to dupe a woman into a little "fun," portraying himself as someone "looking for a gf" to get a woman to date him. This is beyond mere shallowness to me. It's manipulative, dishonest, and self-serving.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 24, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> To be fair, he wasn't _only_ seeking the approval of his rhetorical frat buddies or whathaveyou. He was _also_ seeking to dupe a woman into a little "fun," portraying himself as someone "looking for a gf" to get a woman to date him. This is beyond mere shallowness to me. It's manipulative, dishonest, and self-serving.



I agree with you, but sometimes I think Jay types in sarcasm. It's like a tic.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 24, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> I told him to do all the fat women in NYC a favor and go fuck himself.



Way to go showing him what a real New York BBW is all about! As you already pointed out, he is in no way representative of the FAs in NYC. How old was this loser? I know how fat admiration can be tough when you are growing up, but eventually when you mature it isn't a problem anymore. I really can't grasp how an adult can be in the closet about being an FA. 

View attachment fat_liberty.jpg


----------



## waldo (Dec 24, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> cor blimey...that's pretty balls out, S&F! Good for you for how you handled it.
> 
> 
> 
> My feeling is that those kinda dudes don't bother going this far--esp so much with personal ads. This guy might be thinking fat girls are easy ("just relax and have fun"? hello) but he wouldn't go this far if he didn't have a woodie about fatgirlin. Also, absolutely I have met a few of these dudes and they all seem to be 1) so into fat girls they can't think straight while 2) so closeted they don't see the closet, so that the way they talk sounds like what S&F is saying.



On point 2, it is like they have no concept that openly dating fat women could even be a possibility and assume the fat women they encounter will understand this viewpoint and therefore accept assinine comments such as those mentioned by Goofy Girl.



Judge_Dre said:


> Way to go showing him what a real New York BBW is all about! As you already pointed out, he is in no way representative of the FAs in NYC. How old was this loser? I know how fat admiration can be tough when you are growing up, but eventually when you mature it isn't a problem anymore. I really can't grasp how an adult can be in the closet about being an FA.



It is very easy to understand how an adult could be in the closet. Some people are very concerned with keeping up appearances and having a 'sexy' attractive wife is a status symbol for men of all ages.


----------



## bexy (Dec 24, 2007)

*damn it i cant rep u again but if i could!!! guys like this annoy the living daylights outta me and i am so proud and glad that you gave him the response he NEVER expected, maybe this will go some small way in him changing his attitude....either that or make his hand sore from going home and doing the 5 finger shuffle!!


xox*


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 24, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Way to go showing him what a real New York BBW is all about! As you already pointed out, he is in no way representative of the FAs in NYC. How old was this loser? I know how fat admiration can be tough when you are growing up, but eventually when you mature it isn't a problem anymore. I really can't grasp how an adult can be in the closet about being an FA.



Thanks- love the fat SoL! He's 35. Old enough to know better... or so you'd think! I guess age sometimes has little to do with maturity.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 24, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Plus, let's not mention what a booby-trap he had laid out. Assuming he contacted you and had found out at some point that you are a BBW, to go ahead and say he's looking for a girlfriend just to get you out (and presumably in bed, because, let's face it, how would you be able to resist him once you saw him...), and THEN disclose that he misrepresented himself on purpose! Gah! Turd!



It was just crazy to me that he was so matter of fact about it. As you said, it was as if I surely wouldn't say no the opportunity of going to bed with him, given my (assumed) state of total deprivation/desperation. Why not just relax and enjoy his largesse? It's a very sad thought that his comfort with this approach somehow stems from the fact that it's worked for him in the past. Grrrrr.


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 24, 2007)

As far as closet FA's go I _may_ have met some when I was in the army. We were waiting at the mess hall when they mentioned that they were going out _hogging_ later that night.
Wine them, dine them, and yes some even had sex with them before they brought them back to a predetermained place for _"judging"_ The prize for the biggest "hog"? $50 from each of the losers.(the lable of loser being redundant in their case I know)

Even then (I was 19) this kind outright abuse of another human being absolutely disgusted me. Needless to say I never had many friends. The military (and the civilian world for that matter) was alot of work with them because you have to. Avoid them in your off time if you could.

A Salute to S&F for handling the situation so well.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 24, 2007)

And thanks to that prince charming, some suffer the lump in. Thank Goodness I have never been in an FA Closet.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I agree with you, but sometimes I think Jay types in sarcasm. It's like a tic.



Oh! It's hard to tell sometimes.  There should be an emoticon strictly for "sarcastic." What would that even look like, I wonder.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 24, 2007)

Frankhw said:


> As far as closet FA's go I _may_ have met some when I was in the army. We were waiting at the mess hall when they mentioned that they were going out _hogging_ later that night.
> Wine them, dine them, and yes some even had sex with them before they brought them back to a predetermained place for _"judging"_ The prize for the biggest "hog"? $50 from each of the losers.(the lable of loser being redundant in their case I know)
> 
> Even then (I was 19) this kind outright abuse of another human being absolutely disgusted me. Needless to say I never had many friends. The military (and the civilian world for that matter) was alot of work with them because you have to. Avoid them in your off time if you could.
> ...



Thanks, F! 

Although I'm not sure if I would call "hogging" a subverted form of FAism as much as straight up delight in sadistic behavior. Does a child who tortures animals love them at heart?


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 24, 2007)

> It is very easy to understand how an adult could be in the closet. Some people are very concerned with keeping up appearances and having a 'sexy' attractive wife is a status symbol for men of all ages.



Seriously, being an FA is not like being gay. You won't get beat up if you're seen holding hands with a fat woman. Guys who use peer pressure to explain their being in the closet are not real men. We are not victims of our desires and society is not repressing us. Adult men who are in the closet about their fat admiration do a great diservice to the size acceptance movement and lack general respect towards women. It's time for them to grow up.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I agree with you, but sometimes I think Jay types in sarcasm. It's like a tic.



Never. .


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 24, 2007)

You should be thanking the man!

Thanking him for being so honest on the first date, so no relationship ever has the chance to evolve, thus saving you from heartbreak later on.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> You should be thanking the man!
> 
> Thanking him for being so honest on the first date, so no relationship ever has the chance to evolve, thus saving you from heartbreak later on.



Men like that don't inspire heartbreak so much as self-loathing. You hate yourself for falling for the big jerk, though you're grateful it's finally over, if he's really such a big jerk. But yeah, the infuriating thing is you hate yourself for falling and letting yourself be duped.

And by you I mean strictly me (i.e., this is me saying "been there, done that, and felt like a fool, but was glad I'd never have to see his ass again.")


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 24, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Oh! It's hard to tell sometimes.  There should be an emoticon strictly for "sarcastic." What would that even look like, I wonder.



Actually, I just discovered that there is one-  which is supposed to be "rolls eyes-sarcastic" but to whom, I ask? It looks more like reverie to me.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 24, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> It looks more like reverie to me.



LOL To me, too. It says daydreaming to me. No, sarcasm is a little grittier than that angelic little guy.

Actually, I found this guy who seems to be the human equivalent of  And in this case--I could be wrong--but doesn't the sarcasm come across loud and clear?

View attachment 33104


Then there's this Looney Tunes cutie giving lip to Porky Pig. I can't tell if he's being smarmy or just sarcastic.
View attachment 33105


Lastly, has there ever been a more subtle or a sexier sarcastic than Donofrio's? (Answer: I don't think sooooo.)
View attachment 33106


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 24, 2007)

Ain't this the truth.



Fascinita said:


> Men like that don't inspire heartbreak so much as self-loathing. You hate yourself for falling for the big jerk, though you're grateful it's finally over, if he's really such a big jerk. But yeah, the infuriating thing is you hate yourself for falling and letting yourself be duped.
> 
> And by you I mean strictly me (i.e., this is me saying "been there, done that, and felt like a fool, but was glad I'd never have to see his ass again.")


----------



## OutaTowner (Dec 24, 2007)

I truly can't believe the nerve of a guy like that... I try to believe in the inherent goodness in people... but examples of guys like that blow my mind. 

Way to go for standing up for yourself and others!


----------



## MadeFA (Dec 25, 2007)

Hold on...

what's this dating site, I'd like to meet pretty bbws in the NYC area!!!!

And I am not opposed to shouting it publicly from the rooftops!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> That's right- I'm sugar until you cross me, and then it's on! lol!



i know this guy... i must... so, i am in manhattan - you are in manhattan... let's cruise together...


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 28, 2007)

lipmixgirl said:


> i know this guy... i must... so, i am in manhattan - you are in manhattan... let's cruise together...



Would love to- send me a PM sometime and let's get together!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Im not gonna say 'I cant believe it' because I can, the only thing I cant believe that if all that guy was after was 'a bit of fun' surely he would realise that the 'bit of fun' was definately not gonna happen after telling you that he is literally a closet FA and would never dream of being serious with a big girl! He must really think that every big girl is just 'greatful' to have somebody interested in them! KNOB! 

Gotta say though Ive met so many guys who, have never been so blatantly outright with me as the man in the spotlight. But obviously would never seriously be interested in me because of my weight, so shallow. A few years ago, I must admit I was no where near as confident as I am now and any bit of attention I lapped up, but now I know better and have the right to be as choosey as I like! Hehe. I hate how so many stupid idiotic men think 'i'll go after the fat girl because she's the easy target'. More of us need to get like you Sweet&Fat and draw the line! Hehe. I must admit this thread has opened my eyes to somebody whom I kinda like but have been getting odd signals off, am now wandering if he is pretty much in the closet....hmmmmmmmmmmmm theres some food for thought!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

Observer said:


> *A poor guy like that is not a closet FA - he's not an admiring anything. He's a confused child still trying to sort out his sexual and romantic preferences*, unfortunately at the expense of potentially vulnerable BBWs.
> 
> You were right to tell him to get lost. Hopefully you had your own transportation home. Someday he may learn how to properly treasure women who are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> And, to answer your question: no, not all men who date BBWs are this immature. But some unfortunately are. If you are going to date a person it helps to screen them in key areas, including prior dating experience and commitment ability. I personally think a group date in a public venue is a good icebreaker - if he doesn't want to be seen with you in the company of others you know to be suspicious.




Sounds more like a spoiled child that needs his ass paddled good...IMO


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds more like a spoiled child that needs his ass paddled good...IMO



Hey, hey carefull GEF, around here you might get some volunteers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Thanks- love the fat SoL! He's 35. Old enough to know better... or so you'd think! I guess age sometimes has little to do with maturity.




Now you have me wondering how often Prince Charming has done this type of thing to feel so "comfortable" in his honesty..........that or there are those that "appreciate his honesty"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

Frankhw said:


> Hey, hey carefull GEF, around here you might get some volunteers.




Oh my......:smitten:  :kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 28, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Seriously, being an FA is not like being gay. You won't get beat up if you're seen holding hands with a fat woman. *Guys who use peer pressure to explain their being in the closet are not real men.* We are not victims of our desires and *society is not repressing us.* Adult men who are in the closet about their fat admiration do a great diservice to the size acceptance movement and *lack general respect towards women. It's time for them to grow up.*





Outfuckingstanding post.

....and even better viewpoint.

Sorry... I have zero....ZERO tolerance for the wimpy FA out there. Glad there are a few compassionate types here willing to hold the hands of the few we have here...because I am so well far past that its funny.

Let's hope your intelligence is catching.


----------



## RedVelvet (Dec 28, 2007)

waldo said:


> It is very easy to understand how an adult could be in the closet. Some people are very concerned with keeping up appearances and having a 'sexy' attractive wife is a status symbol for men of all ages.




Its very easy to understand how a weak, spineless, self loathing idiot, could, yes....not really sure if that qualifies as adult.

Just because a goodly amount of people might feel a certain way about something.....doesn't make it any less idiotic...tho I am guessing that is what you are saying....problem is....the way you say it still makes me feel crummy..

Ah yes...now I know:

My boyfriend considers me a status symbol. Strangers of both genders have been known to come up to him and say he's a lucky man. And I'm fat. Your post seems to suggest that isn't possible in your eyes. Not your intention?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Its very easy to understand how a weak, spineless, self loathing idiot, could, yes....not really sure if that qualifies as adult.
> *
> Just because a goodly amount of people might feel a certain way about something.....doesn't make it any less idiotic.*
> 
> My boyfriend considers me a status symbol, by the way.



"If ten million people say a wrong thing, it is still a wrong thing"



















I also consider you a status symbol


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Dec 29, 2007)

Judge_Dre said:


> Way to go showing him what a real New York BBW is all about! As you already pointed out, he is in no way representative of the FAs in NYC. How old was this loser? I know how fat admiration can be tough when you are growing up, but eventually when you mature it isn't a problem anymore. I really can't grasp how an adult can be in the closet about being an FA.



The truth of the matter is that adult is just an age, rather than a collection of disparate ideals.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 29, 2007)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> The truth of the matter is that adult is just an age, rather than a collection of disparate ideals.



I believe it would be more accurate to say that 'adult' is a word, and that, like its synonym 'mature', it refers to a constellation of concepts which include, but are not limited to, age. Thus we can speak of teenagers as being sexually or biologically adult, but emotionally and socially immature. The FA who is the subject of this thread is apparently a legal adult who is not yet socially or emotionally mature. Just as some people's physical or mental development may be retarded, there are others who never grow up emotionally or socially; you meet them every day. At least I do.


----------



## metatroncubed (Dec 29, 2007)

A closet FA? Humm I know a few friends who I suspect are. They seem to discuss how much of an affinity they have for larger women yet when push comes to shove they tend to date girls who look like they have been deprived of food for 6 months. As for me I just to shy around almost any women so its not that I'm a closet fa I'm just to shy to talk.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 29, 2007)

metatroncubed said:


> As for me I just to shy around almost any women so its not that I'm a closet fa I'm just to shy to talk.




Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> . I really can't grasp how an adult can be in the closet about being an FA.



uh....well then, i have like a katrillion people i'd like to introduce you to, so you can flesh out your picture a little...


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> It was just crazy to me that he was so matter of fact about it. As you said, it was as if I surely wouldn't say no the opportunity of going to bed with him, given my (assumed) state of total deprivation/desperation. Why not just relax and enjoy his largesse? It's a very sad thought that his comfort with this approach somehow stems from the fact that it's worked for him in the past. Grrrrr.



no, that's exactly right. that's the total craziness factor here. Not so much that he's in the closet. Big whup (and yes, I just typed that, and it's not 1985) they're a dime a dozen. 

BUT the looking at you and admitting it with no shame.

Like: Hmmn... Yes, I AM going to rob you of your wallet when we leave the restaurant. It's true. ...So, what's your favorite movie?

??

that sense of entitlement (in that he expects you to understand and be fine with the insanity of his actions) makes me want to kick him in the balls. Hard.


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Oh my gosh! Im not gonna say 'I cant believe it' because I can, the only thing I cant believe that if all that guy was after was 'a bit of fun' surely he would realise that the 'bit of fun' was definately not gonna happen after telling you that he is literally a closet FA and would never dream of being serious with a big girl! He must really think that every big girl is just 'greatful' to have somebody interested in them! KNOB!
> 
> !



the saddest thing to me, actually, is that guys like this will always have an option (or 2 or 3 or...). There will always be a fat woman willing to be a dirty little secret b/c of low self esteem. And that galls me more than I can say. So he didn't get lucky with you SandF--I'm quite sure he gets lucky with great regularity, though.


----------



## duraznos (Jan 3, 2008)

to the original poster:

Wow I'm so impressed with how you handled the situation! I don't know what I would have done or if I would have pressed the issue like you did. Thanks for standing up for all us fat chicks! I'm sure that asshole didn't learn his lesson but at least his ego took a hit


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 3, 2008)

duraznos said:


> to the original poster:
> 
> Wow I'm so impressed with how you handled the situation! I don't know what I would have done or if I would have pressed the issue like you did. Thanks for standing up for all us fat chicks! I'm sure that asshole didn't learn his lesson but at least his ego took a hit



Thanks, D. I have to admit, had I not been sensitized to the telltale signs by reading discussions here at dimensions, I wouldn't have pressed him so quickly and with such confidence. However, once the truth was out, there really was only once course of action... I mean, a jerk is a jerk! He was surprised, but I'm sure he thinks I'm some crazy bitch. I'll take it.


----------

